# Dremel scroll saw



## nadnerb (19 Jul 2013)

Hi Guys
Has anyone got any info on a Dremel scroll saw" moto scroller" model 1371. Are they any good?
Any help gratefully received
Brendan


----------



## martinka (20 Jul 2013)

Brendan, is it the same as this one? http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-MS20-01-Moto-Saw-Variable-Compact/dp/B00AFELU6O
If so, I have a manual you can have a copy of. There's a couple of promotion videos on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VewARNvp23U
It appears to only use pinned blades. Still looks like a handy tool, though I would say not much good decorative scrolling.

edit: I found this too - http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2013/04/22/dremel-moto-saw-review/1
Martin.


----------



## martinka (22 Jul 2013)

OK, so my post above was a waste of time.  Which just goes to show you shouldn't believe everything Google tells you.

The 1371 actually looks to be more like the usual Chinese offering, but I am not able to find anything about it other than the pinless blade clamps seem to be the same as the Clarke/Draper ones.
I did find a parts list that says "obsolete" beside every part. I also found brief mention that the 1371 is a 13" saw

Martin.


----------



## nadnerb (23 Jul 2013)

Cheers Martin, Thanks for the info, There was one for sale over here at a reasonable price but when I rang it had gone, just my luck!!
Brendan


----------

